# The perspective of People regarding Science



## The Conqueror (May 31, 2011)

The world says, if you are in science stream " You are in Science!  Wonderful! " 
or "Oh! Commerce? ok.." " ARts? Ohh, you should work hard". 

People REALLY think these days that Science is best and superior. Which is a very bad perspective. 
But I have seen brilliant students in arts and commerce. This does not mean they are by any way inferior.
PS: I'm a Science Student.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 31, 2011)

Too true happened 2 me took science wanted 2  take commerce but dad won't agree

I know i would be criticized later for my comment 

but this IITJEE hype by coaching institutes is really making ppl mad 4 science

sometimes i wish either IIT didn't exist or these coaching!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2011)

Well, yes, you are right. Science gets highest preference comparable to Arts and Commerce. Peoples(generally parents) still thinks that their children can only stand in life by becoming a Doctor / Engineer or something. But we need every stream in our society. Today CA is one of the highest paying job.

So gradually people started respecting Commerce too. But Arts is still the same.

Actually we need to explain them the things, explain them that we can also stand by taking commerce or arts as our subject.

But for that we need to be strong. If someone fails after taking commerce then he/she won't be able to answer his/her parents. And by thinking like these, people gets backward and take what their parents wants.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

its not that science is superior to commerce but the we find more percentage of dedicated students in commerce nowadays compared to earlier times.


this is what i have observed good schools of ranchi, so i don't know about other parts of the country.

50% of commerce students in 11th and 12th are rich spoiled brats who are just studying commerce to take over their family business. they bunk schools, have bad mouth, party frequently. most of them have a GF.

most(not all) of the serious students take up science. many science students in my school have come from small places/villages surrounding ranchi. nerd percentage is higher. few have bad mouth but many are quiet and serious. 99% of them don't have a GF.

the GF thing might be too far but i am just telling the stats.

i don't have any hard feelings against commerce students neither do i think science students are superior. i respect commerce as they deal with the economics that run the world.
my very own brother a year younger than me got CGPA-10 in 10th boards and has taken commerce. although most of his classmates are spoilt brats, he is doing a good job with his studies in commerce. (i just hope he doesnt gets a GF. )


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

Why does having a gf or  not matter to you ?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 1, 2011)

It is really sad to see such treatment of subjects/streams other than science. But that existed with our older generation only. Nowadays we are more informed and know there exists career and good life in other streams too. I think it has already started as told by posters above me. 

The world maybe driven by science, but it needs people from every background to keep it moving.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Why does having a gf or  not matter to you ?



it matters if its during the school life. in most cases having it is has a negative impact on studies.


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2011)

Just another perception driven metric. Mostly what drives India.

1. Name child with "A".
2. Boy child.
3. Religion.
4. Caste.
5. Having GF.
6. Eating "non-veg".
7. Drinking.

Nothing new.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 1, 2011)

Every society has its taboos, even western ones, so ignore it thinking its just human nature


----------



## RChandan (Jun 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Every society has its taboos, even western ones, so ignore it thinking its just human nature



Is that the sort of passive defense we Indians should comfort ourselves with, in order to deny our own nature? All my neighbors have a.nal warts, so if I have a.nal warts that's just fine, eh?

At least the Western world (a term somewhat flawed) emphasizes a lot on personal freedom and space to experiment - It's fine in America (and in many western places) to not be an engineer/doctor and still be respected, and being one won't win you a nice chic from a good family for life.

I personally feel that the Indian society and culture is by and large evil, obnoxious and morally wrong. Women are suppressed, girl children are still killed, infrastructure sucks ba.lls (this is improving though) and what not.

But the good news is that "la culture" is dying pretty fast! As the global village makes its presence felt a little more with each passing day, and as the previous generations' bigots, racists/cast-ists, extremists, nationalist morons die, we're stepping into a more homogenous world, where the western principles dominate (without doubt).

I think 2 generations more, and about 70% of the shi.tty Indian values (like elder oriented families, one way respect street which goes from young ones to adults, doctor/engineer degree, live with parents etc.) will die out.

Heck, a lot of it is already gone. It's lovely to see so many people going completely against the established norms, and there's no stopping that.

So brace yourself OP, because in the not-so-far future, the western way of life will completely overthrow everything Indian, and we're going to have old maggots rotting in old age homes in much larger numbers than now!

(I almost forgot - for you, that means no more of that disgusting discrimination against commerce/accounts/arts folks).

However, although I'm a science grad, I understand your pain - I too feel irritated to be part of the transitioning generation. And we're not going to be here when the shi.t values and systems will have gone for good.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

^^AFAIK, OP is a science student.
for other part of your post i disagree. the way indian kids are raised in a middle/upper class is way better than the western way. it is clear from the fact that indian students are better than their counterparts both in terms of discipline and knowledge. you are right about the infrastructure as most of these students donot make a good use of their knowledge later in life compared to their counterparts. indians should inherit the good qualities of the western culture and preserve the good qualities we already have. although the western culture seems attractive to most of us, it too has its cons.


----------



## RChandan (Jun 1, 2011)

nims11 said:


> the way indian kids are raised in a middle/upper class is way better than the western way. it is clear from the fact that indian students are better than their counterparts both in terms of discipline and knowledge



Which 'fact' are you referring to? How did you come to this conclusion? Did you conduct a statistically sound (or even a ridiculously unsound) research across both populations? Or did you find any such surveys?

Proof please, or what you've stated remains a piece of chauvinistic delusion.

Anyways, our opinions (yours and mine included) won't matter in the long run. Westernization is rampant, and the Indian culture *WILL* be wiped out in its entirety. Like I said, too bad we folks won't be part of that golden age in the future.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 1, 2011)

Well let me clear that I am a Science Student.

Now coming back to the topic, I don't think our *culture *by any way is responsible for narrow minded people.



RChandan said:


> So brace yourself OP, because in the not-so-far future, the western way of life will completely overthrow everything Indian, and we're going to have old maggots rotting in old age homes in much larger numbers than now!


Very Good. You are happy that people are being sent to old age homes? It is disgusting to note that your parents have done so much for you and you throw them in a old age home?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

@RChandan
no i am saying from what i feel. take for example the entrance exams, its easier to get into MIT than IIT. IIT-JEE is considered the toughest exam in the world because of the rigorous competition among the indian students. compare the level of SAT to it. The U.S. receives more international students from India than from any other country. US encourages it as well. indians IT professionals are a very important part of US software industry. i know that literacy rate of india is less than other countries and india also lacks in infrastructure but i am positive about india's future.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ come on do not get offtopic towards westernization


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2011)

Dunno about any other culture dominating in near future but Internet culture for sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^AFAIK, OP is a science student.
> for other part of your post i disagree. the way indian kids are raised in a middle/upper class is way better than the western way.


Nope.


> it is clear from the fact that indian students are better than their counterparts both in terms of discipline and knowledge.


Nope. 



> you are right about the infrastructure as most of these students donot make a good use of their knowledge later in life compared to their counterparts.


And most prefer to plagarize and absolutely have no innovation.



> indians should inherit the good qualities of the western culture and preserve the good qualities we already have. although the western culture seems attractive to most of us, it too has its cons.


It's attractive because it's better.



nims11 said:


> no i am saying from what i feel. take for example the entrance exams, its easier to get into MIT than IIT. IIT-JEE is considered the toughest exam in the world because of the rigorous competition among the indian students. compare the level of SAT to it.


And is that a good thing? Is it the job of an institute offering education to filter and get the cream of the candidates on basis on those levels of just Physics, Chemistry(!), and Maths, when the intended streams are supposed to be like CS, ECE, etc.?



> The U.S. receives more international students from India than from any other country. US encourages it as well. indians IT professionals are a very important part of US software industry. i know that literacy rate of india is less than other countries and india also lacks in infrastructure but i am positive about india's future.


Indians are not exactly "very important" there. We are the highest populated English educated country, and thus the US companies find it easier to hire us.



Faun said:


> Dunno about any other culture dominating in near future but Internet culture for sure.



2012 can't come soon enough then...



mohityadavx said:


> Too true happened 2 me took science wanted 2  take commerce but dad won't agree
> 
> I know i would be criticized later for my comment
> 
> ...



It's actually the reverse. People's craze for IIT, etc. brand thrives the coaching market. Same with the farce of "Engineering".



The Conqueror said:


> Well let me clear that I am a Science Student.
> 
> Now coming back to the topic, I don't think our *culture *by any way is responsible for narrow minded people.


Mentality and perspective is also a part of culture.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 2012 can't come soon enough then...


soon....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Somesay, those who become nothing in life take Commerce, arts.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Somesay, those who become nothing in life take Commerce, arts.



Thats B$. If he want to become nothing, no matter whatever stream he take, he will go in his desginated path.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Somesay, those who become nothing in life take Commerce, arts.



In fact people who take up Commerce(ideally) are good in Math and Those in Arts(ideally) have a strong conceptual understanding because you can't just score simply by memorizing facts. Those who take up science(ideally) are inquisitive. But in most cases we do have people landed up in wrong streams. But that's that.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

I took science, why? Because I find it interesting however it sucks when you go deep into it and at the same time have to MUG it all down the road.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 18, 2014)

Education doesn't guarantee brilliance, and being illiterate doesn't forbid it...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 10, 2015)

It's funny, however, that the BSc is considered worse than the BCom in certain circles then....


----------

